

Amazon.com now collecting sales tax in Texas - SlipperySlope
http://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2012/07/02/amazoncom-now-collecting-sales-tax-in.html

======
SlipperySlope
For our household, the great selection and prime-available free shipping will
keep the majority of purchases with Amazon.

The Irvine, Texas distribution center means that our deliveries are mostly two
days from the sale.

~~~
iamdave
I've been trying to push my Amazon friends here to go Prime ever since I first
got it when my Kindle Fire arrived. Saving on shipping most of the time
(unless I'm buying an ebook) pretty much takes care of the tax for me.

